# Image request for P-51B "Jersey Bounce".



## Profiler (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey there,

I am looking for any images of P-51B 42-106654 G4-G "Jersey Bounce".
any images at all would be appreciated including photos, profiles or even images of completed models would be ok.

Image below is probably the best resource I have found, I would just like to check its accuracy against other images.

cheers.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,
I've found only this link.

357th FG Model Gallery


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a black and white photo, but maybe it will help.

http://www.station131.co.uk/55th/images/Plane Photos/343rd FS/CY-M Jersey Bounce P-51D 44-13837.jpg


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

It is P-51D but Profiler needs P-51B. 
And the pic is nice.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

oops, your right. Sorry about that.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2008)

Found this one in the 357th fighter group book by squadron signal. Hope it helps.


----------



## Profiler (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts guys, I knew this would be the place for answers.

Micdrow, that is the exact type image I was hopping to see. It has solved to of the biggest queries that I had, that being the size of the painting of "jersey bounce" and whether or not it carried an exhaust fairing panel.

I also gleaned a couple of minor details, about the spitfire rear vision mirror, and 47 mission marks instead of the 48 that I counted from the example I originally posted, which looks to be pretty accurate after all.

One final thing that I now know is probable from viewing his image, is that the invasion stripes wrapped around the entire fuselage. Maybe the model in Wurgers link is depicting "jersey" post D-Day, or is it the other way around? I'm not sure.

thanks so much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, you have some real credibility when you have the actual pilot holding a model of his aircraft! Good stuff Wurger, and great backup by Micdrow.
Yep this is the place for the answers!


----------



## Profiler (Jan 16, 2008)

Wayne. The image you mention of Mr Roughgarden is the exact reason for my my questions, esp with regard to the invasion stripes, look over his right shoulder and you will understand my confusion. He seems quite happy to also display the profile that I posted above, in what would appear to be his own home.

I guess I can be happy to do either of both, as it would appear that both versions would be accurate.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2008)

Your welcome Profiler, glad I could help.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2008)

Profiler said:


> I guess I can be happy to do either of both, as it would appear that both versions would be accurate.



Hey, Profiler, I think you will find there are probably/possibly a few different variations to what you want to do within a short time frame/period, the best start is always a photo, more would be better of course!
best of luck with your project!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Profiler (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats the beauty of doing profiles, because I only do these for my own amusement, there is never a limit on time (sometimes a profile is put aside for months at a time) or a restriction on the number of revisions/paint scheme variations that can be applied. 

I'm just looking to represent "Jersey Bounce" as accurately as I can.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2008)

We patiently  await the finished product!


----------



## Profiler (Jan 23, 2008)

If by "waiting patiently" you meant a look at the profile that i have been working on with the help of those that have contributed to this thread, here it is.
If you meant something else it was lost on me. 

Actual image is quite a bit larger than shown here. 6600x2600px @300ppi

Still very much a WIP, about 90% done now tho.

Oh and if anybody has a good resource for the various hoses and attachments for this type of drop tank I would love to see it.8) 

And ignore the line above the tyres, its some sort of system artifact, due to the reduction in size, it disappears at larger sizes.

james


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2008)

It looks good to me.I'm not sure about the "greenish" yellow colour on the nose.But the marking above the exausted pipes should be much yellow,I think.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah... simply mean't a look at your WIP Profile, mate. 
Very Nice, i must say,Good job.
While I'm no expert on Mustang ID colours I would tend to agree with Wurger that the 'yellow' should be much more yellow?


----------



## jbounce789 (Nov 24, 2011)

This P-51D is named "Jersey Bounce III", but it's not an exact match for what you are looking for. It's a VF-H flown by my grandfather over Debden in 1944. I don't have any photos of his B or C models (Jersey Bounce I and II).



.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

Very cool jbounce, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome jbounce!!


Has anybody checked this site with pics?

343rd FS Planes

http://www.usmilitariaforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27153


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

You guys have pulled my move. Didn't check the thread age did ya? Almost four years old.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2011)

except that jbounce joined yesterday!


----------



## drgondog (Nov 25, 2011)

The D-Day stripes 'wrapped around' from June 5 through Jul 7 (or thereabouts)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Njaco said:


> except that jbounce joined yesterday!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2011)

Bill, looks like there were several named Jersey Bounce or could be same guy but just moved within FS?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2011)

Well folks, 
yah can't say a question goes unanswered! No matter how long it takes.

Looks like he took the stainless panel with the name to his next ride.
When I did Merlin's Magic the name is on the same stainless panel


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Bill, looks like there were several named Jersey Bounce or could be same guy but just moved within FS?



probably different. dont think Jim Roughgarden flew in another group.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 5, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Well folks,
> yah can't say a question goes unanswered! No matter how long it takes.
> 
> Looks like he took the stainless panel with the name to his next ride.
> When I did Merlin's Magic the name is on the same stainless panel



why because parts the lettering is cut off? that is the way it worked out on some ac...dont know if it was superstition or what but a lot of the pilots never put the "tails" from those letters on the other panels of the ac.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2012)

Does it have to be a P-51? How about.......


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2012)

(post deleted, also didn't notice the age of the thread!)


----------

